# avenant



## tizón

Hola,

otra duda....

"Mentionne l'*avenant* nº1 à la convention d'occupation du domaine publique....."

¿Cómo se diría avenant en español?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## jacotot

Yo diria : "cláusula"
y lo puedes añadir "adicional"


----------



## afaf

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Le présent Protocole d’accord peut être modifié ou complété par avenants signés par les parties contractantes.

no sé como traducir avenants  

El presente Convenio puede ser modificado o completado por actas adicionales firmadas por las partes contratantes.

encuentro la palabra actas adicionales en linea pero tengo dudads en ponerla acqui

gracias por antemano


----------



## IsaSol

La palabra _adicional_ no me parece adequada, porque el *Avenant* no sirve para añadir algo, sino para modificar un acto,y firmado, en una convencion internacional por ejemplo.En Français: c'est un terme juridique qui en vient en préambule pour modifier certaines parties d'un contrat ou d'une convention.
Je suis désolée, mais je ne sais pas traduire ce mot.
Essaie de trouver avec les notions de préambule, modifications, etc...


----------



## VitaminaC

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonsoir à tous,
pouvez vous me dire si, dans un contexte juridique, *avenant* peut être traduit comme "clausula"?
il y a t il un autre terme plus ad-hoc?
merci d´avance


----------



## GURB

Bonsoir
Clausúla= clause: ne convient pas.
Plusieurs termes correspondent suivant le contexte:
*acta, póliza adicional.*
*póliza adicional *(al contrato) sera l'avenant de la police d'assurance. Souvent "*suplemento*" suffit. 
Avenant à un contrat pourra se dire: *suplemento* a un contrato ou *acta rectificativa *ou *acta adicional.*
Sin más.


----------



## VitaminaC

Merci Gurb,
no es un contrato de seguro, es un contrato laboral en el que hay modificaciones sustanciales con lo cual, suplemento no se ajusta al contexto y acta rectificativa me hace dudar puisqu´il n´y a pas de rectifications non plus...
Alguien tiene otras sugerencias?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

No tengo mucha idea pero podría ser en tu caso: ¿Enmiendas?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Il y a deux types d'avenant. L'un qui ajoute une ou plusieurs clauses à un contrat= acta adicional
Un autre qui apporte des modifications= acta rectificativa


----------



## Marcelot

¿Contrato complementario?


----------



## saintangel

Coucou,

Je n'arrive pas à saisir la signification de ce terme en français et de fait, encore moins à le traduire en espagnol. Il ne s'agit pas de son sens juridique, car on est plutôt dans un contexte économique. Mais ni traces en espagnol ni en français... Help me if you can !

En application du Code des Marchés Publics, le directeur ou la directrice établit chaque année un état des marchés et *avenants* soldés ou en cours, qu'il ou elle présente au conseil d'administration

Merci
Marie


----------



## gustave

En France, l'Etat et les établissements publics "achètent" (services, biens ...) en passant des "marchés", régis par le code des marchés publics. Quand l'Etat a passé un marché pour acheter 10 chaises jaunes et qu'il se rend compte qu'en fait il les voulait vertes, il passe un *avenant* au marché.
ça te va ?


----------



## saintangel

Merci ! Quel pédagogue !! ;-)
Je pensais qu'une explication économique (quelque chose comme avances) faisait plus sens.
Algo como clausulas adicionales vale ?
Et encore merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

Es exactamente eso:  acta adicional (para un contrato) o póliza adicional (para un seguro).


----------



## titenomi

"Adenda" est une bonne option


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

Hubiera optado por "acta adicional" pero también he visto que, en documentos oficiales, se traduce por "*apéndice*" como aquí:


----------



## nurifran

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola!!!
Quiero traducir la siguiente frase (se trata de acuerdos bilaterales entre Francia y Argelia..) y no estoy segura de que "l'avenant" siguinfique apéndice, veréis ahora porqué, y de paso, si hay alguna sugerencia para traducirlo me ayudaréis muchisimo....

Accord du 27/12/1968, *modifié par l’avenant *de 2001, pour favoriser le regroupement familial des migrants d’origine algérienne, sauf en cas de manque de ressources suffisantes.

Acuerdo del 27/12/1968, modificado por (?????) de 2001, para favorecer el reagrupamiento familiar de los migrantes de origen argelino, excepto en caso de falta de recursos suficientes.

Creéis que adenda encaja aquí? es que no lo veo claro....

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda....


----------



## Víctor Pérez

nurifran said:


> Hola!!!
> Quiero traducir la siguiente frase y no estoy segura de que "l'avenant" siguinfique apéndice,
> 
> Accord du 27/12/1968, modifié par l’avenant de 2001, pour favoriser le regroupement familial des migrants d’origine algérienne, sauf en cas de manque de ressources suffisantes.



Yo diría: ...modificado por la *enmienda* de 2001...


----------



## nurifran

Gracias, Víctor!
Había pensado en enmienda, así que me alegra que sea adecuada...!!!
Merci!!!


----------



## Luli30

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenos dias,
Quisiera estar segura de lo que aparece aqui...
Cuando se trata de un "avenant au contrat de travail à durée déterminée" que es "à temps partiel" (es decir que le van a agregar horas de trabajo con respecto a su contrato inicial) se debe hablar de "acta adicional al contrato de trabajo" ??
Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## tream1

En general en el marco contractual (da igual la temática), se traduce Avenant por _Anexo_ o _Addenda_, sin importar si el contenido modifica, rectifica o completa el convenio o contrato inicial.


----------



## noroeme

Hasta donde yo sé, en terminología de "contratos" un "*avenant*" equivale en español a un "*otrosí*". El "avenant" es diferente del "Annexe", puesto que el "Annexe" ("anexo" en español") forma parte del contrato inicial; en cambio, el "Avenant" ("otrosí") lo modifica.
Saludos.


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Buenos días, según el diccionario jurídico de Nicolás A. Campos , Jesús Cantera y Emilio Ortega (ed. Comares), avenant es *cláusula adicional*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Otra traducción propone el Diccionario jurídico y económico ES-FR/FR-ES de Ferreras et Zonana, Masson 1986:

Avenant : *Póliza adicional*.

No soy especialista en temas jurídicos y no puedo opinar sobre la validez de la traducción.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Lo que ocurre es que póliza es algo más concreto, muy utilizado en los seguros o en términos bancarios / financieros, mientras que avenant serviría para todos los contratos pues es una fórmula estándar.


----------



## noroeme

Estoy de acuerdo.... lo importante en "avenant" es el carácter "adicional"...


----------



## Issy Jaime Marques

JE suis sur avenant:

Est-ce que Apéndice al contrato conviendrait aussi ???

Merci


----------

